# Alpencross Garmisch-Gardasee oder Tegernsee-Gardasee



## oetscher (14. April 2017)

Hallo!

Wir möchten dieses Jahr im Juli oder August zu dritt unseren ersten Alpencross starten.
Leider laboriere ich momentan noch an einem Bänderiss am Fuß und kann kein Sport machen (schon seit 6 Wochen  ), aber werde dann doch hoffentlich bis zum Sommer wieder fit sein.

Die möglichen Routen sind:

Garmisch - Gardasee

Tag 1 : Wallgau - Imst (81 km, 1800 hm)
Tag 2: Imst - Sur En (89 km, 2250 hm)
Tag 3 : Sur en - Münster/ Val Müstair (37 km/1600 hm)
Tag 4: Münster - S. Caterina (56 km, 2500 hm)
Tag 5: S Caterina - Dimaro (67 km, 2200 hm)
Tag 6. Dimaro - Campo Lomaso (64 km, 1800 hm)
Tag 7: Campo Lomaso - Gardasee

Tegernsee - Gardasee:

Tag 1:  Tegernsee - Weidener Hütte (93 Km, 2200 Hm)
Tag 2: Weidener Hütte - Enzianhütte (66 Km, 2000 Hm)
Tag 3: Enzianhütte - Rodeneck (51 Km, 1.600 Hm)
Tag 4: Rodeneck - Pederü Hütte (55 Km, 2.100 Hm)
Tag 5: Pederü Hütte - Bindelweghütte (38 Km, 1500 Hm)
Tag 6: Bindelweghütte - Gfrill (95 Km, 2.600 Hm)
Tag 7: Gfrill - Riva - Arco (107 Km, 1.600 Hm)

Einige allgemeine Fragen hierzu habe ich an euch und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen:
- Ich weiß das ist eine schwere Frage, aber welche Route würdet ihr eher empfehlen, bzw gibt es irgendwo gravierende Vor- Nachteile?

Die anderen Fragen sind allgemein und gelten generell für beide Routen:
- Geht schon ohne Guide, oder? Wir haben alle GPS und Karten und ich denke die Routen sind im Sommer gut befahren und das sollte kein Problem sein...
- Muss man Hütten, bzw Unterkünfte vorbestellen oder klappt das auch so?
- Sollte ich am Bike noch Unterrohrtaschen/Satteltaschen oder ähnliches installieren, oder reicht ein 25 l Rucksack aus?
- Gibt es irgendwo schon einen Thread hierzu und ich habe Ihn überlesen?

Vielen Dank euch schonmal ich freu mich schon auf die Antworten!
Grüße, Ötsch


----------



## Mausoline (16. April 2017)

Es gibt schon genügend Threads 
Gib doch einfach mal "Transalp" oder "Transalp Anfänger" oder ... oder ... ein 
da ist bei den Antworten auch einiges verlinkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eysi (16. April 2017)

Unabhängig von einer Bewertung der zwei Vorschläge: 
Mit dem Mountainbike im Gelände Etappen von an die 100 km Entfernung? Ich habe natürlich keine Ahnung wie fit ihr seid, aber das ist aus meiner Sicht schon sehr ambitioniert für einen ersten Versuch. Mit einer reinen Fahrzeit von 6 Stunden plus an zwei direkt aufeinander folgenden Tagen mit einem schweren Rucksack muss man schon richtig beißen.
Eine Satteltasche oder ähnliches würde ich aus diesem Grund auch empfehlen, der Rücken wird es danken. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mmmartin (17. April 2017)

Hallo Ötsch,
würd sagen Geschmacksache, welche Route - evtl. da dann eher nochmal im Forum nachschauen, was es für die Route, für die ihr euch dann entscheidet noch für Tips, etc. gibt. Da finden sich dann oftmals noch ganz brauchbare Hinweise, wo man sich z.b. eine lange und eintönige Asphaltauffahrt durch einen Lift ersparen und stattdessen noch einen Abstecher mit schönem Panorama und einfacher Trailabfahrt einbauen kann.
Beide Routen sind vielbefahren und wenn man mit GPS am Weg ist bzw. Karten lesen kann geht das gut ohne Guide. Im Juli/August werdet ihr auf diesen Strecken ohnehin einige Gesellschaft haben 
Satteltasche ist sicher ne gute Idee, spart nicht nur Platz im Rucksack, sondern spätestens ab Halbzeit wird es dir auch dein Rücken danken.
Und die Hütten würde ich zu der Jahreszeit dringend empfehlen zu reservieren, wenn ihr als Gruppe am Weg seid.
Gute Genesung 
mmmartin


----------



## oetscher (17. April 2017)

Danke euch allen schonmal!
Ich habe jetzt Stunden um Stunden mit der Recherche von Routen verbracht, komme jedoch nicht wirklich weiter.
Hab jetzt diverse Threads von Vor-Rednern gelesen, dennoch konnte ich noch keine passende Route, bzw. Hilfestellungen finden.

Noch mal zurück zum Anfang:
1. Was für Kartenmaterial ist sinnvoll? Kompass Karten? Woran würde ich erkennen, inwieweit eine Wanderstrecke auf MTB-tauglich ist. Also gibt es da auch Karten mit Zusatzinformationen für Biker(Ausgesetzte Stellen, Steigung,...)? Dann kann man sich ja selber eine Route zusammenstellen. Also ich kenne Karten zur Genüge, so ist das nicht, nur nicht im Hinblick auf Mtb-Tauglichkeit.
2. Ich kenne die bekannten Touren Albrecht, Marvin, Heckmayer. Die sind eventuell alle ein ganz klein wenig zu anspruchsvoll, da sie quasi permanent >2000hm haben. Gibts auch Touren mit 1500-2000HM am Tag?
Alles nicht so leicht


----------



## cschaeff (17. April 2017)

Grundsätzlich sind alle Wanderstrecken MTB-tauglich (entsprechende Fahrtechnik und Bereitschaft zum Schieben/Tragen vorausgesetzt).
Zum Planen finde ich bike-gps ganz gut. Da sind nur komplett befahrene Abschnitte gelistet und du kannst eine Tour nach deinen Bedürfnissen zusammenklicken (einschl. Etappenplanung und Anteil Asphalt, Schotter, Trail und Schieben).
Geld kostet das erst, wenn du die gpx-Daten bestellst.
Deine Ausgangstouren sind beide schön und in etwa gleich anspruchsvoll. Die könntest du auch abspecken, um Höhenmeter rauszunehmen.


----------



## oetscher (17. April 2017)

Bielen Dank cschaeff!

Ich habe mich mal entschieden für eine Route. So, schaut sie aus:

Tag 1  : Mittenwald - Ehrwalder Alm - Entlang des Inntals bis Imst /gibt es hier Alternativen, oder sollte man es ruhig angehen lassen?)
Tag 2: Imst - Piller Höhe - Wieder ins Inntal bis nach Remus oder Scuol in der Schweiz
Tag 3: Uina Schlucht - Schlinigpass  - runter ins Vinschgau bei Mals und dann Münster, bzw. Santa Maria in der Schweiz
Tag 4: Am Döss Radond vorbei ins Val Mora - Passo Val Mora - Lago di Cancano - Bormio - Santa Caterina
Tag 5: Santa Caterina - Gavia Pass (höchster Punkt der Tour) - Pezzo - Passo de Tonale - Mezzana oder Dimaro
Tag 6: Dimaro  -Madonna di Campiglio (Route hier noch nicht so ganz klar, wie fährt man da?) - Lago Val d'Agola - Passo Bregn da l'Or - Stenico/Ponte Arche
Tag 7: Stenico/Ponte Arche - Ville del Monte (gibt es hier noch einen kleinen Pass oder ähnliches?) - Campi - Riva

*Tag 1:* Mittenwald – Imst: ca 70 km, 1300 hm↑ 
*Tag 2:* Imst – Remus/Scuol : 80 km, 1500 hm↑ 
*Tag 3:* Remus/Scuol – Santa Maria : 45 km, 1600 Hm↑
*Tag 4:* Remus/Scuol– Santa Caterina: 60 km, 1500 hm↑
*Tag 5:* Santa Caterina – Mezzana/Dimaro: 70 km, 1400 hm↑
*Tag 6:* Dimaro – Stenico/Ponte Arche: 60 km, 1600 hm↑
*Tag 7:* Stenico/Ponte Arche – Riva: 40 km, 900 hm↑


----------



## felixheine (17. April 2017)

Schaut eigentlich gut aus. Allerdings würde ich dir unbedingt eine Routenführung per GPS empfehlen. Auf der schon empfohlenen Seite http://www.bike-gps.com/ kannst du dir die Touren selber zusammenklicken (oder schon fertige nehmen). Das bisschen Geld ist gut investiert. Routenfindung per Karte ist echt nach dem 10x Karte rauskramen nicht mehr witzig. 

Ansonsten packen wir bis auf eine Satteltasche mit Werkzeug, Schlauch, ... alles in einen 25-30l Rucksack. Das Motto weniger ist mehr wirst du lieben lernen. Sachen, die nur einmal für die Gruppe nötig sind (Schloss, ...) auf alle aufteilen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## cschaeff (17. April 2017)

@oetscher 
Tag 3 würde ich von Scuol den Costainaspass hochfahren und dann über Tschierv-Dös Radond-Val Mora nach Bormio und St.Catarina.
Uina ist sicher spektakulär, aber du schiebst sehr viel (auch auf der Hochebene bis zur Sesvenna- Hütte) und dann runter ins Vinschgau und weiter hoch ins Münstertal ist recht pfad.
Tag 5 schau mal nach Montozzo-Scharte oder alternativ die Alta Via Camuna rüber zum Tonalepass (gibt dann aber mehr Höhenmeter). Ab Dimaro kenn ich nur die klassische Hauptroute am Bach entlang (wie Albrecht).


----------



## Mausoline (17. April 2017)

Aber Uina muss man auch mal erlebt haben


----------



## oetscher (17. April 2017)

@chschaeff:
Habe mir das auch schon überlegt mit dem Costainaspass. Der ist sicher auch weniger befahren, oder? 
Ich hab halt die Uina Schlucht noch nie gesehen und ich als Geologe denke das ist ein must-have 
Aber muss man da wirklich SO viel schieben? Wie viele km sind das denn, die nicht fahrbar sind? 
Und dein Hinweis zur Monsanto Scharte klingt super, ich hoffe ich finde die richtige Abzweigung da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (17. April 2017)

Du *musst *nur durch die Schlucht also den in Fels gesprengten Weg schieben, wenn du dadurch bist, auf der Hochebene, könntest du wieder fahren, kommt halt auf dein Können an. 

Problem bei der Uina kann auch das Wetter werden, daher genau checken vorher und unbedingt ne Alternative haben.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. April 2017)

oetscher schrieb:


> Tag 3: Uina Schlucht - Schlinigpass - runter ins Vinschgau bei Mals und dann Münster, bzw. Santa Maria in der Schweiz


Mal wieder:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1-ax-lahmschnecken-tour-bericht.587258/  (mein Gott, auch schon wieder fast 5 Jahre her...)
Ich schließe mich @cschaeff an: ich würde auch den Costainas wählen, weiter über Val Mora oder Passo Gallo zum Lago di Giacomo.
Wir sind bei unserem ersten AX auch von Bormio über den Gavia Pass, das würde ich heute nicht mehr machen. Elendiges Asphaltgeschrubbe mit nem Haufen wilder Motorrad- und Porschefahrer, siehe Bericht. Hier gibt es Alternativen, bspw. über die Albrecht-Route (Passo della Alpe) zum Gavia . Und den Tonale würde ich auch "umfahren", Montozzo ist sicher gut und lohnend, aber doch noch einige Höhenmeter mehr. Nimm zum Tonale die SuFu, da kommen einige gute und neuere Tipps.
Als Schlußetappe ist sicher der Weg über den Passo Ballino sehr schön, da er einen grandiosen Blick auch den Gardasee "von oben" erlaubt. Auch hier gibt es abseits der Straßenabfahrt ein paar nette Wegerl.

Bezüglich Karten: Wir sind damals mangels Smartphone oder GPS nur mit Karten gefahren, das ging problemlos. Unser Roadbook gibt's ebenfalls am Ende des Berichts .

Gute Besserung für Deinen Fuß, oetscher!


----------



## TitusLE (18. April 2017)

Ich bin vor zwei Jahren geführt die Uina-Schlucht hoch, im letzten Jahr ungeführt über den Costainas-Pass. 
Ja, die Uina ist einmalig, beeindruckend, spannend. Sie ist aber auch anstrengend. Im unteren Teil ist es teilweise sehr steil und grobschottrig. Das friss dann schon Körner. Und auch die Schieberei ist nicht ohne. Die Sesvenna Hochebene ist traumhaft. Es geht aber nach wie vor bergauf und an einigen Stellen muss man dann doch schieben.
Der Costainas ist aber ebenfalls traumhaft. Ich habe ihn nicht so anstrengend in Erinnerung. Ist gleichmäßiger zu fahren. 
Müsste ich nochmal wählen, würde ich wieder über den Costainas fahren. Oder die Route so planen, dass man von der Sesvenna-Hütte runter fährt.


----------



## Denzinger (18. April 2017)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Ich bin vor zwei Jahren geführt die Uina-Schlucht hoch, im letzten Jahr ungeführt über den Costainas-Pass.
> Ja, die Uina ist einmalig, beeindruckend, spannend. Sie ist aber auch anstrengend. Im unteren Teil ist es teilweise sehr steil und grobschottrig. Das friss dann schon Körner. Und auch die Schieberei ist nicht ohne. Die Sesvenna Hochebene ist traumhaft. Es geht aber nach wie vor bergauf und an einigen Stellen muss man dann doch schieben.
> Der Costainas ist aber ebenfalls traumhaft. Ich habe ihn nicht so anstrengend in Erinnerung. Ist gleichmäßiger zu fahren.
> Müsste ich nochmal wählen, würde ich wieder über den Costainas fahren. Oder die Route so planen, dass man von der Sesvenna-Hütte runter fährt.


Dem ist Nichts hinzuzufügen.
Wenn es passt kannst ja erst vom Inntal über die Norbertshöhe nach Nauders und von da über die Uina nach Scouls um dann über den Costainas weiter zu fahren. Ist halt 1 Tag mehr, würde sich aber lohnen.

@oetscher bist Du sicher das Deine Höhenmeter stimmen? 
Tag 4+5 kann ich fast nicht glauben.


----------



## pib (18. April 2017)

oetscher schrieb:


> - Sollte ich am Bike noch Unterrohrtaschen/Satteltaschen oder ähnliches installieren, oder reicht ein 25 l Rucksack aus?



Ich bin ein Fan davon, alles im Rücksack zu transportieren. Außer meinem Garmin am Lenker, kommt nicht mal eine Trinkflasche ans Bike. Das hat aus meiner Sicht gleiche mehere Vorteile:

- Beim tragen des Bikes auf schwiergen Passagen sind jegliche Anbauten am Rad störend. Vorallem die Trinkflasche verliert man gerne.
- Du sparst das Eigengewicht der Taschen ein.
- Deine Packliste wird schlanker, weil du weniger Stauraum hast. Unnötiges Zeug bleibt somit direkt daheim. 
- Beim schnellen Stop am Supermart oder bei der Übernachtung auf der Hütte, brauchst du keine Sorge um Diebe machen.
- Der Fahrspaß ist ohne unnötigen Balast größer.

Ich bin 2016 Oberstdorf-Riva alleine gefahren (Joe-Route). Mein EVOC (30L Explorer) Rücksack hat vollgepackt 7,8kg gewogen. Inkl. 800g schweren Schloss, 1-Liter-Wasserblase, Werkzeug und Wechselklamotten. Auf Karten habe ich verzichtet. Lediglich eine DIN-A-4 Blatt mit Roadbook und Garmin-Navy. Damit bin ich sehr gut zurecht gekommen. Gerne stelle ich dir meine Packliste zur Verfügung.


----------



## oetscher (25. April 2017)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Mal wieder:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1-ax-lahmschnecken-tour-bericht.587258/  (mein Gott, auch schon wieder fast 5 Jahre her...)
> Ich schließe mich @cschaeff an: ich würde auch den Costainas wählen, weiter über Val Mora oder Passo Gallo zum Lago di Giacomo.
> Wir sind bei unserem ersten AX auch von Bormio über den Gavia Pass, das würde ich heute nicht mehr machen. Elendiges Asphaltgeschrubbe mit nem Haufen wilder Motorrad- und Porschefahrer, siehe Bericht. Hier gibt es Alternativen, bspw. über die Albrecht-Route (Passo della Alpe) zum Gavia . Und den Tonale würde ich auch "umfahren", Montozzo ist sicher gut und lohnend, aber doch noch einige Höhenmeter mehr. Nimm zum Tonale die SuFu, da kommen einige gute und neuere Tipps.
> Als Schlußetappe ist sicher der Weg über den Passo Ballino sehr schön, da er einen grandiosen Blick auch den Gardasee "von oben" erlaubt. Auch hier gibt es abseits der Straßenabfahrt ein paar nette Wegerl.
> ...



Hey Lahmschnecke 
Zuerst: Spitzen Name 
Zweitens: Wir haben deinen Thread durchgelesen von deinem Alpen AX... das ist richtig schön geschrieben, hat Spass gemacht 
Sind noch am überlegen ob Constainas oder Val d'uina... ich denke das wird dann relativ spontan entschieden, ich würde mich auf beides riesig freuen! Aber auch aufgrund eurer Hinweise, dass der Gaviapass nix is für Radler, wollten wir den gerne tauschen mit dem Aufstieg der Albrecht Route (Passo de la Alpe wie du schreibst). Wo genau geht die denn lang?




pib schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Fan davon, alles im Rücksack zu transportieren. Außer meinem Garmin am Lenker, kommt nicht mal eine Trinkflasche ans Bike. Das hat aus meiner Sicht gleiche mehere Vorteile:
> 
> - Beim tragen des Bikes auf schwiergen Passagen sind jegliche Anbauten am Rad störend. Vorallem die Trinkflasche verliert man gerne.
> - Du sparst das Eigengewicht der Taschen ein.
> ...




Ich versuche auch, alles in den Rucksack zu packen, deine Argumentation macht Sinn! Was mich am meisten stört ist das Schloss...meines wiegt fast ein Kg, ist halt dafür auch relativ sicher. Ich denke hier sollte man sich kein billiges zulegen, oder?

Und @alle :Sorry, dass die Antwort so lang gebraucht hat, aber manchmal vergeht die Zeit so schnell und man hatte so viel vor und dann hat mans nicht geschafft (Ich hoffe so einen Satz muss ich nicht sagen, wenn ich mal mein Leben zusammenfasse  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (25. April 2017)

Kommt immer darauf an wo man Übernachtet, nach netter Rücksprache kannst meist das Rad mit aufs Zimmer nehmen oder bekommst auch ein Einzelstellplatz im Bierkeller etc. dort reicht dann ein einfaches, leichtes Spiralkabelschloss. Bei der Hüttenrast, außerhalb der Sicht, Steckachse raus.


----------



## oetscher (25. April 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> @oetscher
> Tag 3 würde ich von Scuol den Costainaspass hochfahren und dann über Tschierv-Dös Radond-Val Mora nach Bormio und St.Catarina.
> Uina ist sicher spektakulär, aber du schiebst sehr viel (auch auf der Hochebene bis zur Sesvenna- Hütte) und dann runter ins Vinschgau und weiter hoch ins Münstertal ist recht pfad.
> Tag 5 schau mal nach Montozzo-Scharte oder alternativ die Alta Via Camuna rüber zum Tonalepass (gibt dann aber mehr Höhenmeter). Ab Dimaro kenn ich nur die klassische Hauptroute am Bach entlang (wie Albrecht).



cschaeff: Um das richtig zu verstehen: Die Montozzo Scharte kann ich doch erst machen, wenn ich wieder auf dem Weg runter vom Gaviapass nach Pezzo bin, oder? Also das lange Asphalt-Bergaufgefahre muss trotzdem gemacht werden? Die Scharte an Sich schaut schon sehr verlockend aus, aber nach 900 hM vom Gaviapass wären das nochmal ca. 500 hm mehr. 

Ich habe mir nochmal die "Albrecht" Route angeschaut: Nach dem  Val Mora (Passo Torri die Fraele)  nach Bormio bzw. abbiegen nach Valdidentro und dann den Passo Verva nach Eita und Grosio. In Grosio wird übernachtet. Und dann am nächsten Tag weiter ins Val di Rezzalo und dann den Passo dell l'Alpe. Dann kommt man aber auch wieder auf den Gaviapass drauf, nur weiter oben, oder?
Das heißt den Gavia Pass mache ich auf jeden Fall, nur dann halt nicht komplett den asphaltierten Weg?


----------



## Denzinger (26. April 2017)

oetscher schrieb:


> cschaeff: Um das richtig zu verstehen: Die Montozzo Scharte kann ich doch erst machen, wenn ich wieder auf dem Weg runter vom Gaviapass nach Pezzo bin, oder? Also das lange Asphalt-Bergaufgefahre muss trotzdem ?


- Montozzo Scharte kommt nach Pezzo und ist die Alternative zum Tonale Pass
- richtig, über den Gavia müßt Ihr immer, wenn Passo del Alpe dann eben erst rund 200 hm vor der Passhöhe und schauen es gibt zu der Abfahrt auf der Passstraße eine Variante auf Trail.


----------



## cschaeff (26. April 2017)

@oetscher
Du kommst halt immer näher an die Albrecht-Route ran (auch von der Tagesleistung). In Post #7 lagst du im Schnitt bei 1.500 HM pro Tag. Jetzt geht´s vermutlich an die 2.000 HM pro Tag?
Ist immer das gleiche Dilemma: Je tiefer man in die Planung einsteigt, umso mehr "Filets" werden einem schmackhaft gemacht. Wenn du bei 1.500 HM bleiben willst, musst du auf irgendwas verzichten. Nimm dir fürs erste Mal nicht zu viel vor, du wirst noch Gelegenheit haben, Versäumtes nachzuholen! Hab auf meinen Touren auch immer den ein oder anderen Asphaltpass (bergauf) drin, manchmal bist du auch froh, wenn du mal den Kopf hochnehmen kannst, um die Landschaft zu bestaunen. Wichtig ist halt früh los (beim Gavia früh in St. Catarina starten), dann kriegst du von Motorrädern nicht so viel mit.


----------



## oetscher (26. April 2017)

Ja, ihr habt vollkommen recht. Hätte es besser nicht ausdrücken können. Die Route wird immer mehr die Albrecht-Route und die Höhenmeter immer mehr...

Danke trotzdem, ihr habt alle ungemein geholfen und wir haben uns schon die Route mit kml auf Google Earth nachgeschaut und meine Motivation lies sich kaum zäumen


----------



## oetscher (16. Mai 2017)

Wir werden jetzt die Route ohne Montozzo Scharte (zu viele hm) und mit Gaviapass machen. Also wie ursprünglich geplant. Nur bei Constainas oder Uina sind wir uns noch nicht sicher. Reisezeit werden die ersten beiden Augustwochen werden, falls wir da beide Urlaub bekommen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. Mai 2017)

Dann wünsche ich Euch wunderbares Wetter, epische Wege und eine schöne Zeit. Was macht der Bänderriss, geht´s besser?


----------



## oetscher (17. Mai 2017)

Ja, klappt wieder gut. Wohne ja am Nordrand der Schwäbisch Alb (mittlerweile, bzw zur Zeit zumindest) und bin jetzt am Wochenende immerhin 2x 40 km bis 50 km und jeweils ca. 500 hm gefahren  Allerdings mit Rennrad, wollte mich nicht allzuarg quälen.
Joggen kann ich immer noch nicht, aber das wird hoffentlich werden. Danke der Nachfrage!


----------



## oetscher (30. Mai 2017)

Halloo!
Nachdem ich jetzt über das verlängerte WE in den Alpen unterwegs war stellt sich mir die Frage ob KlickPedale wirklich sinnvoll sind?
Ich hab an meinem RR welche, am MTB nicht. Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass ich oft mal absteigen und schieben muss ist das ja nicht das wahre. Davon abgesehen kann ich mit meinen Klick-Schuhen zwar laufen, aber nicht über Stock und Stein für längere Distanzen. 
Und 2 Paar Schuhe wollt ich eigentlich nicht mitnehmen. 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## TitusLE (30. Mai 2017)

Es kommt sicherlich auch auf den Schuh an.
Ich habe mir u. a. für die Alpenüberquerung(en) einen stabilen, knöchelhohen Schuh mit Vibramsohle zugelegt. Mit dem bin ich bisher zweimal rüber. Das erste Mal ohne, das zweite Mal mit Klickpedalen. Auch beim zweiten Mal hatten wir einige Schiebe- und Tragestücke. Ging auch problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (30. Mai 2017)

Du hast dir die Frage doch selber beantwortet: Laufen sollte man schon können (ausser man macht eine Radweg-Transalp). Die Auswahl ist riesig (mit und ohne Klick). Wenn du schom Klickies gewöhnt bist - warum nicht?


----------



## bikeseppl (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo, bin lange mit Klickpedale gefahren und bin davon abgekommen.
Beim Laufen sind die Klickis teilweise vergratet und haben sich zugesetzt, in kniffligen Situationen bin ich schlecht aus den Pedalen gekommen, ohne kann ich mich voll aufs Fahren konzentrieren.

Servus Reiner


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. Mai 2017)

@oetscher , da hast Du jetzt ein Thema losgetreten...
Ich hatte beim AX noch Klickies, fahre jetzt seit 2013 ausschließlich mit Flats und war damit auch bei unserer "epischen Mädelstour in pink" unterwegs. Wenn Du am MTB eh schon ohne Klickies fährst, dann bleib doch dabei, gut sind bei großen Alpen-Touren halt geländetaugliche Schuhe mit etwas Profil und keine glattsohligen Schlappen. Die sind bei Matsch und Schnee echt nix bis lebensgefährlich, ich habs ausprobiert .
Aber sicher hat jeder hier seinen ganz persönlichen Alpencross-Schuh.


----------



## Speedskater (30. Mai 2017)

So hat jeder seine Vorlieben.
Ich fahre nur mit Klickies mit dem Enduro auf dem Alpencross und im verblockten Gelände.
Flats habe ich einmal ausprobiert und auf dem Trail wieder auf Klickies gewechselt, das ging garnicht.

Das ist eine Frage die keiner für Dich beantworten kann, das musst Du selbst herausfinden.


----------



## pib (12. Juni 2017)

oetscher schrieb:


> Halloo!
> Nachdem ich jetzt über das verlängerte WE in den Alpen unterwegs war stellt sich mir die Frage ob KlickPedale wirklich sinnvoll sind?
> Ich hab an meinem RR welche, am MTB nicht. Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass ich oft mal absteigen und schieben muss ist das ja nicht das wahre. Davon abgesehen kann ich mit meinen Klick-Schuhen zwar laufen, aber nicht über Stock und Stein für längere Distanzen.
> Und 2 Paar Schuhe wollt ich eigentlich nicht mitnehmen.
> Was meint ihr?



Meine Vorliebe: FlatPedal. Und einen konkreten Schuhtip gebe ich dir auch: Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL. Gutes Profil, Bombenhalt auf Flatpedals. Die Sohle kommt von FiveTen aus dem Klettersportbereich und bietet sehr guten Grip am Berg.


----------



## oetscher (19. Juni 2017)

Also ich werde jetzt definitiv mit FlatPedalen fahren. Als Schuhe hab ich mir die Addidas Terex Agravic GTX überlegt. Hatte den anprobiert und war begeistert. Nutzt den jemand zum Radln? Hätte ja direkt den, den du empfohlen hast mitgenommen, aber den hatten Sie im Laden nicht da. Falls die Größen aber die gleichen sind würde ich den auch blind bestellen..

Ach ja, ich hätte nur eine kurze Radhose mitgenommen und dann noch eine Regenhose drum drüberziehen. Falls es zu kalt ist zieh ich die dann drüber, das denke ich passt auch. Muss irgendwie ein Materialien sparen, krieg das sonst nicht in meinen 20 kg Rucksack


----------



## oetscher (1. August 2017)

Ich war jetzt am Wochenende ein paar Tage im Altmühlpanoramasteig radln. Waren jeweils knapp 2000 HM und ca. 60 km Strecke, also Tagesetappen von Alpenqualität (denke ich zumindest). Mussten die Räder auch teilweise schieben oder sogar schultern. Hat irre viel Spass gemacht und ich freu mich wie Sau auf den AX 

Neuer Termin ist jetzt ab dem 27.08. Davor hab ich leider dann doch kein Urlaub bekommen.

@ Pib: 





pib schrieb:


> Meine Vorliebe: FlatPedal. Und einen konkreten Schuhtip gebe ich dir auch: Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL. Gutes Profil, Bombenhalt auf Flatpedals. Die Sohle kommt von FiveTen aus dem Klettersportbereich und bietet sehr guten Grip am Berg.



Habe mir die gekauft, bin hochzufrieden. Danke!


----------



## pib (2. August 2017)

Top. Hatte den Schuh heute auch wieder zum reinen wandern an. Grüße und viel Spaß beim AX!


----------



## oetscher (1. September 2017)

Hey Leute,

leider mussten wir die Tour absagen, da meine Mitfahrerin krank wurde 

Ich werde jetzt alleine ein paar Tage vom Karwendel bis Kufstein fahren.
Neuer Termin ist dann im Frühsommer 2018!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oetscher (23. April 2018)

Servus!
Jetzt ist es endlich soweit, Ende Mai/Anfang Juni ist der Überquerung geplant! 
Bin am Samstag 90 km und 1800 hm gefahren, hoffe also, dass ich fit genug für die Tour bin 
Jetzt hoffen wir schonmal auf gutes Wetter. Die Vorfreude ist riesig, das wird richtig gut!!


----------



## Denzinger (23. April 2018)

Bist Du sicher das der Gavia dann schon offen ist?


----------



## cschaeff (23. April 2018)

@oetscher 
Du bist 1 Monat zu früh dran. Es hat diesen Winter sehr viel Schnee in den Alpen.


----------



## oetscher (2. Mai 2018)

Ich bin leider nicht im Paradies, und muss den Urlaub nehmen, wie ich ihn kriegen kann...

Habe ja auch eine Touren-Planer-App, dann werd ich wohl umplanen müssen.
Ich setz mich die Tage mal hin, dann sehen wir, was sich machen lässt!

Danke euch trotzdem für die Info!


----------



## McNulty (3. Mai 2018)

Ja, Anfang Juni ist eher früh - aber ich würd jetzt nicht in Panik geraten. Im Moment geht es schon gut südseitig bis ca. 2000m - check dein Höhenprofil und die Übergänge und wo du evt wirklich im steilen/nordseitigen Gelände unterwegs bist (Outdooractive mit Hangneigung). Wenn du nicht morgens auf Hütten startest und alles hartgefroren ist alles kein Ding. Evt mit ein wenig Puffer planen.

Ein wenig mitdenken und alles wird gut.

Thema ist eher, dass Anfang Juni der Regen viel kälter ist als im Juli ;-) - also bei Regen, Wolken etc. macht es viel schneller viel weniger Sinn und weniger Spaß.


----------



## oetscher (3. Mai 2018)

Ich hab die App komoot, finde die sehr intuitiv.

Wie gesagt, wir wollten beide später losradln, aber es ging dieses Jahr nur so, dass wir beide Urlaub bekommen haben und ich wollte nicht noch ein Jahr warten, nachdem ich letztes Jahr verletzt war. Macht nix, dann eröffne ich halt dieses Jahr die AlpenX Saison 
Bin schon am umplanen & Hab überlegt:
Tag 4: anstatt nach St. Katherina "nur" bis nach Bormio zu fahren
Tag 5: Dann anstatt über den Gaviapass westlich durch Valdisotto bis Grosio und dort dann Passo de Mortirolo (ca. 1000 HM) zu nehmen bis Ponte die Legno

Tag 6/7: Kein Ahnung, wieder nach Dimaro und dann weiter wie ursprünglich geplant? Oder liebe gar nicht nach Ponte die Legno fahren?

Habt ihr schöne Tourenvorschläge? Sollte so bei 60-80 km strecke sein und ca 1.400 - 1.700 HM. Wenns mal n easy Tag wird, auch ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (3. Mai 2018)

Also ehrlich gesagt würde ich wg. Schnee in den Etappen nicht umplanen - aber flexibel sein wg. Wetter im allgemeinen und Puffer einplanen - wer mag schon 1500hm im Kalten/Nassen radeln - und evt. vorher mal die Webcam Gavia checken bzw. schauen ob das Rifugio schon auf hat.


----------



## TitusLE (3. Mai 2018)

oetscher schrieb:


> Macht nix, dann eröffne ich halt dieses Jahr die AlpenX Saison


Zu spät. Bekannter von mir ist diese Woche schon unterwegs


----------



## oetscher (24. Mai 2018)

So, ich nochmal:

Ich war jetzt ein paar Tage in den Alpen zum Wandern (sozusagen als Vorerkundung )
Schneefelder bis 1500, geschlossene Schneedecken sehr unterschiedlich, kann aber ab 2.000 m bereits der Fall sein.

Ich habe auch einen Bekannten gefragt, bzgl. der Befahrbarkeit des Gavia-Passes. Der meinte, selbst wenn der offiziell noch geschlossen ist und erst in ein paar Tagen aufmachen sollte kann man da mim Radl immer lang fahren. Falls oben aufm Berg noch Schnee liegen sollte wäre das sogar wenn eher ein richtig cooles Erlebnis. Da dort auch Asphalt ist, denke ich dass wir das auf jeden Fall machen.
Hier mal ein Link, wies auf der Passhöhe aussieht:  http://www.webcam.valtline.it/gaviag.htm

Mehr sorgen machen mir da eher der Costainaspass und vorallem das Val Mora. Meint ihr das klappt?

Viele Grüße,
Ötsch


----------



## jodama (26. Mai 2018)

Auch wenn du dich für die andere Route enschieden hast, möchte ich dir die Tour vom Tegernsee-Gardasee Empfehlen.
Als Anfängerroute würd ich sie definitiv nicht unterschreiben, aber vielleicht für nächstes Jahr...
Die Dolomiten sind dermaßen gigantisch und imposant, aber leider auch steil, rau und nix für Fahrtechnikanfänger.

Tegernsee - Gardasee:

Tag 1: Tegernsee - Weidener Hütte (93 Km, 2200 Hm)
Tag 2: Weidener Hütte - Enzianhütte (66 Km, 2000 Hm)
Tag 3: Enzianhütte - Rodeneck (51 Km, 1.600 Hm)
Tag 4: Rodeneck - Pederü Hütte (55 Km, 2.100 Hm)
Tag 5: Pederü Hütte - Bindelweghütte (38 Km, 1500 Hm)
Tag 6: Bindelweghütte - Gfrill (95 Km, 2.600 Hm)
Tag 7: Gfrill - Riva - Arco (107 Km, 1.600 Hm)

wir sind letztes Jahr genau diese Etappen gefahren und ich habe ein Video dazu erstellt. Da bekommt man einen super Eindruck was einen erwartet. 





Viel Erfolg auf deiner Alpenüberquerung!
Grüße Jodama


----------



## oetscher (30. Mai 2018)

Danke Jodama, so eine Tour in der Art habe ich tatsächlich schon in der Planung 

Leider gibt es schon wieder massive Planänderungen 
Meine Begleitung ist erneut ausgefallen wegen Krankheit, ich werde also einen Solo-Alpencross hinlegen.

Da ich jedoch ziemlich Respekt davor habe, alleine zu fahren (Verletzung, Sturz, Schaden am Rad), habe ich manche Strecken zugunsten von Asphaltstrecken angepasst wo ich im Fall der Fälle schneller Hilfe bekäme. So möchte ich jetzt von Nauders weiter zum Stilfser Joch nach Bormio und am nächsten Tag den Gaviapass angreifen. 

Meine Frage: Anfahrt über *Prad *(ich werde Dienstag da sein) über die klassischste aller Strecken, oder doch die Anfahrt über den *Umbail-Pass*, wo wahrscheinlich fast nichts los sein wird? Prad wären nochmal 300 hm mehr und mehr Verkehr, dafür aber auch bessere Sicht auf den Ortler oder? Wie ist der Schotterweg des Umbail Passes? Gibt es beim Umbail Pass neben dem Schweizer Zollhaus auch eine Möglichkeit zur Einkehr? 

Und dann runter nach Bormio bleibt mir nur die normale Straße runter oder?


----------



## McNulty (30. Mai 2018)

Bist du sicher  - ich halte das Straßengegurke für viel gefährlicher als eine gediegene Offroadvariante: Reisebusse, Motorräder, etc.
Stilfserjoch ist echt kein Spaß (wenn man nicht um vier aufsteht) - da fährt Hinz und Kunz hoch und runter, die noch nie ne Serpentine gefahren sind.
Über Costainas / Val Mora lauert wirklich nicht viel alpine Gefahr.

Da kann man fast von überall gemütlich zum Postbus wandern - ausserdem sind da auch doch einige Biker unterwegs.

Wenn du die Tendenz hast dich unmotiviert vom Rad zu werfen  lieber auf dem Forstweg als auf der Straße.....

Aber wenn dann Umbrail....


----------



## Denzinger (30. Mai 2018)

Würde ich genauso sehen, Start in Scoul und dann Costainas Val Mora oder Gallo
In Summe bestimmt nicht mehr wie Stilfserjoch oder Umbrail.
Wie willst denn vom Stilfserjoch runter?


----------



## oetscher (30. Mai 2018)

Ja Runter weiß ich auch nicht so genau, das ist das Problem...
Es sind keine Ferien, es ist früh in der Saison und es ist kein Wochenende, ich denke (hoffe) da dürfte nicht allzuviel los sein. Für Costainas ist es schon zu spät, da müsste ich laut meinem Zeitplan heute schon auf dem Weg sein, bin ich aber nicht 

Ich bin leider etwas gebrandmarkt mit Radunfällen und will auf keinen Fall, dass es mich irgendwo in der Pampa hinschmeißt, man weiß einfach nie, aber ich weiß auch, dass so mancher Raser das Leben einem ebenfalls zur Hölle machen kann


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Mai 2018)

Am Passo Gallo oder im Val Mora würdest Du nicht verloren gehen, da sind viele Radler unterwegs! Inzwischen hat es da ja sogar E-Biker die aus Livigno rüberkommen. Das ist echt viel weniger gefährlich als das Stilfser Joch und du hast auch mehr alpines Feeling als auf dem blöden Straßenpass, wo Du nur aufpassen musst, dass Du nicht unter die Räder kommst.


----------



## Denzinger (30. Mai 2018)

ich würde sagen vom Zeitaufwand ist Costainas Gallo gleichzusetzen Mit Stilfserjaoch von Prad aus
Alternative Shuttle zum Umbrail oder Ofenpass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oetscher (30. Mai 2018)

Hab nochmal nachgeschaut, die Strecken nehmen sich tatsächlich nichts...Das wäre dann doch wieder zurück auf Anfang, bis auf dass ich mir den Costainas Pass schenke und stattdessen über Nauders fahre...
Ich warte mal, was noch an Antworten kommt, mich würde dieser Pass schon wirklich auch reizen...Komme auch vom Rennradfahren, da gibts ja eh nur Asphalt


----------



## Denzinger (30. Mai 2018)

Wenn unsicher bist wegen Schnee auf dem Costainas frag doch mal beim Tourist Büro in Scoul nach. Nauders macht nur Sinn wenn über Val Mora, oder Umbrail


----------



## oetscher (3. November 2018)

So Leute, ich weiß es ist schon viel zu lange her, aber hier mein Bericht über meinen AlpenX Anfang Juni. Da ja meine Begleitung krank wurde, wurde mein erster AlpenX gleich ein Solo AlpenX. Hatte im Vorfeld noch ein paar Passagen gestrichen und sie durch "mehr befahrene Routen" getauscht, falls es mich hinbrezeln sollte, damit ich auch gefunden werde 

Ich lade mal einige Bilder mit hoch, wems zu viele sind, muss sie ja nicht anschauen! Unterkünfte habe ich immer erst vor Ort gesucht, so wie ich das immer mache! Am Ende des Posts werde ich meine 5 Tagesetappen von Komoot teilen, falls das jemand nachvollziehen möchte.

Freitag, 1. Juni : Vormittags noch gearbeitet und dann mim Zug nach Garmisch. Wetter passt, kein Regen. Dafür gibts hier interessante Abi-Plakate 

Samstag, 2. Juni, Tag 1 (Garmisch - Landeck): So um halb 8 losgefahren, noch schnell einen Kleber gekauft, falls ich einen Platten kriegen sollte. Dann raus aus Garmisch und kurz nach dem Ortsausgang direkt ne 20% Rampe hoch und dann weiter zum Eibsee und gleich weiter zur Hochthörlehütte. Bislang konnte ich bis auf eine 100 m Schiebestrecke auch alles fahren. Dort gings gestärkt mit Suppe und nem Saft dann rechts runter nach Ehrwald. Mir wurde zwar noch empfohlen erst noch einen Abstecher nach oben zum ZUgspitzblick zu unternehmen, aber das Wetter war nicht so überragend und ich hab die Zugspitze schon oft gesehen   Dann runter nach Ehrwald, hab hier keinen guten Trail gehabt, war so ein Weg direkt neben der Straße die meiste Zeit. War trotzdem ein brutal geiles Gefühl, dass ich es wirklich tue und tatsächlich durch die Alpen fahre 
Zwischen Ehrwald und Nassereith war dann meine Lieblingsstelle des Tages, vorbei an kleinen Waldwegen und kleinen Seen und keine Sau um mich herum. Zu aller Krönung habe ich dann noch einen Autostau in Imst gesehen, während ich ganz alleine meine Kreise zog (Bild 3282 und 3284).
Der Rest der Fahrt bis Landeck verlief eher unspektakulär entlang des Fernpasses und nur mit einer kurzen "Oh es kommt ein Schauer und da gibts auch ne Currywurst" auf. War dann am Ende extrem platt und war froh eine Unterkunft gefunden zu haben (Pension Thalblick). Waren auch 2100 hm laut Komoot!? Die Pension war einfach, aber völlig ausreichend für mich. Nachdem ich mich dann aufs Bett gesetzt habe und einen richtig krassen Krampf in der rechten Wade hatte war der Abend auch gelaufen. Bei Regen und relativ kalten Temperaturen dann noch mal was Essen gegangen und auf ins Bett. Schön ist Landeck nicht, das muss ich zugeben und ich hoffe sehr, an den folgenden Tagen nicht ganz so platt zu sein.

Sonntag, 3. Juni, Tag 2 (Landeck - Mals): Blauer Himmel und morgens wieder gegen halb 8 losgefahren und mal westlich, mal östlich entlang des Inns (übergefühlt 100 Brücken) bis nach Martina in der Schweiz. Unterwegs war ich gefühlt der einzige Radler OHNE E-Motor. Belohnt wurde die Strecke mit einem herrlichen Blick, von Prutz aus, auf die Berge östlich von mir. Ist das Verpeilspitze und Gsallkopf?? Weils mir auf der Straße zu langweilig wurde bin ich zwischen Prutz und Pfunds auf der "alten Via Claudia" gefahren. Das war brutal, es war nur ein kleiner Waldweg, ging permanent hoch und runter und ich musste JEDE Bergaufetappe schieben. Dazwischen immer mal wieder umgestürzte Bäume. Bin dann kurz vor Pfunds wieder runter weil das einfach zu anstrengend für mich war.
Durch die Grenzkontrolle hinter einem rießigen Sägewerk und dann gings den ersten Asphaltpass meiner Tour nach oben und zwar über die Straße 185, also sozusagen von hintenrum über Nauders. Habe ca. 70 Minuten nach oben gebraucht bei zwei kleinen Trinkpausen. Verkehr war nicht viel, 2 Reisebusse, 10 Autos, ein paar Motorräder und ein Rennradfahrer. Die Serpentinen konnte man ja bis zur 1 runter zählen, das hat mir gut gefallen. Habe mich in Nauders nicht lange aufgehalten, sondern bin direkt weiter über die alte Nauders Straße. Das Wetter war unten noch richtig gut gewesen, mittlerweile war es komplett zugezogen und mein Blick nach vorne zeigte mir in Italien herrliches Wetter und in Österreich beschissenes Wetter. Darum nix wie weiter und zack, war ich schon in Italien. 3 Länder an einem Tag und das ganze mit Fahrrad. Klasse 
Dann westlich am Reschensee vorbei gefahren, der Weg sah einfach schöner aus und den Osten kannte ich schon gut vom PKW aus... Auf der Staumauer nochmal einen Blick nach Norden geworfen und dann den Blick nach Süden, wo schon mein Tagesziel wartet. So bin ich voller Vorfreude gefahren und war plötzlich schon in Mals, wo ich die Nacht verbringen wollte, weil der Ort einfach so wunderschön liegt. Habe ich da eine Abfahrt verpasst, oder gibt es hier keine Trails? War wirklich schade, die 400 hm hätte ich gerne nicht aus Asphalt zurückgelegt.
Dann in Mals das Hotel "Ortlerblick" gefunden. Sehr netter Inhaber, günstiger Preis, Zimmer mit unfassbar geiler Aussicht auf den Ortler im Süden und ins Münstertal im Westen, wohin es mich am nächsten Tag ziehen würde... Habe dann Abends die wohl beste Pizza meines Lebens im Ort Mals gefunden der Name müsste "Pizza Fantasy" gewesen sein. Abends dann noch eine Runde im hauseigenen Pool geschwommen und die Aussicht genossen. Herrlich!
Abends am Sonntag: Habe nochmal ausführlich das Wetter beobachtet und geprüft und mit dem Inhaber gesprochen. Spätestens ab dem Mittag war mit einer ordentlichen Regenfront am Ortler zu rechnen, alles sehr instabil und nicht so toll  Da ich ja das Münstertal fahren wollte und wusste dass ich entweder von Santa Maria bis Bormio durch keinerlei besiedeltes Gebiet komme, oder bei schlechtem Wetter den Umbrailpas hochfahre, war ich wirklich unschlüssig was ich tuen sollte. Habe mir dann das Frühstück direkt abends einpacken lassen und bin um kurz nach 6.00 losgefahren, um gegen Mittag schon möglichst weit zu sein.

Montag, 4. Juni, Tag 3, (Mals - Bormio): Der erste Blick morgens sah nicht gut aus: Tief hängende Wolken, vor allem am Ortler, Münstertal sah besser aus. Also nix wie los! Die ersten knapp 20 km und 450 hm waren dann ein Schotterweg über Müstair (kurze Essenspause mit dem sehr leckeren Bananen-Nutella Brötchen-Lunchpaket!) nach Santa Maria auf dem mir nur ein einziger Fatbike Fahrer entgegen kam. Sonst wirklich absolut niemand. In Santa Maria dann einen Hotelier gefragt, ob Umbrailpass oder Val Mora geschickter sei. Er meinte Umbrail lohnt sich nicht und im Val Mora gäbe es durchaus 2 Hütten, die bewirtschatet wären, wo ich unterkommen könnte. Also stand die Entscheidung, auf ins Val Mordor, äh Val Mora! Obwohl die Schilder "Umbrailpass - Offen - Ouvert/aperto" schon verlockend waren 
Die nächsten 800 hm bis zur Passhöhe brachten mich über Schotterwege anfangs durch geschlossenen Wald und später immer spärlicher werdende Bäume vorbei an einer geschlossenen Berghütte (Alp Praveder - von wegen die ist geöffnet!!). Die Strecke war teilweise sehr steil, manches musste ich schieben, aber dafür blauer Himmel! Nach ca. 2  Stunden ( ich weiß, das ist nicht schnell), also um 12 Uhr, hatte ich dann endlich die Passhöhe erreicht. Das Val Mora selbst war zunächst noch Schneefrei, bis auf wenige Reste. Die Passhöhe selbst hatte ich gar nicht bemerkt, denn es geht quasi auf selber Höhe noch einige Kilometer weiter, so dass man in 13 km nur ca. 100 m höhe verliert. Als dann das Tal nach Süden hin schmaler wurde erschienen plötzlich riesige Schneefelder bis ins Tal, also bis auf meinen Weg, runter. Da war ich wohl ein paar Wochen zu früh dran mit meiner Tour! Also das Fahrrad geschultert und rutschend und fluchend über den Schnee gequält, nur um das ganze dann noch einige Male wiederholen zu müssen. Poah, das ist anstrengend. Und dann kam auch noch brutaler Gegenwind auf!

Personen bis dahin getroffen insgesamt: 2 Wanderer aus der Schweiz, ein Pärchen in einem Jeep und ich habe eine Motorsäge gehört.

Im Nachhinein hätte ich es besser wissen müssen, der Wind war nur der Vorbote des schlechten Wetters, das ja angekündigt war. Von da an kam noch Nieselregen dazu, der Wind blieb und es war ziemlich frisch. Ich war nach den ganzen Höhenmetern doch ziemlich ausgepowert und die Kälte half da auch nicht weiter. Ab jetzt hieß das Ziel Bormio! Also vorbei an den riesigen Stauseen (ca. 1 h), dann hatte plötzlich eine kleine Hütte Bewirtung, so dass ich mir einen heißen Tee und einen Apfelkuchen gönnte und mich etwas aufwärmen konnte, und dann ging es weiter. Ich dachte von den Stauseen nach Bormio geht es nur noch bergab, dennoch habe ich auch vom Ende der Seen bis Bormio eine komplette Stunde gebraucht. Ich weiß nicht ob das der richtige Weg war, der war so halb in den Berg reingemeiselt und talwärts ging es regelmäßig extrem Steil um einige huntert Meter runter. Aber schließlich bin ich abends doch gut angekommen. Hotel war leider nix gscheites und dazu relativ teuer.

Zusammenfassung des Tages: Erster Teil bis zur Passhöhe richtig geil, danach eintönige und düstere Strecke und durch das Wetter nicht reizvoll. Auffällig waren auch die Sprachgrenzen: In Mals spricht jeder Deutsch, Bormio keine Sau.

Dienstag, 5. Juni, Tag 4 (Bormio über Gaviapass nach Ponte di Legno/Vezza d'Oglio): Wetter war deutlich besser, es hatte aber auch fast die ganze Nacht geregnet. Morgens um halb 8 aufs Rad geschwungen und voller Elan los. Kompletter Tag heute Asphalt! Es galt für mich also möglichst gleichmäßig zu fahren und einen guten Rhythmus zu bekommen, da heute die "Königsetappe" auf mich wartete. So ging es mit stetigem Tritt voran, die Temperaturen waren wegen des vielen Regens in der Nacht noch ziemlich frisch, aber es gab trotzdem fast wolkenlosen Himmel. Die Straße war sehr wenig befahren, alle 5-10 Minuten mal ein Auto und so ging es schnell bis nach St Katherina. Unterwegs hatten mich ca 4 Gruppen Rennradfahrer á 3 Personen überholt, wovon eine Gruppe wegen Defekt am Straßenrand warten musste, so dass ich diese wieder überholt hatte. Die 3 Rennradfahrer hatten wohl gesehen, dass ich ohne Motor fahre (ist ja wohl klar!) und gaben mir alle drei den Daumen hoch. Hat mich sehr gefreut, vor allem weil der eine meinte, dass er letztes Jahr den Giro gefahren sei - auch wenn ich nicht weiß ob das stimmt...
Ab St Katherina ging es dann in Serpentinen den Gaviapass hoch: Mal mehr, mal weniger steil am Anfang voll bewaldet, am Schluss war man über den Bäumen. Und die Straße wurde auch immer schmaler. So ab 2/3 des Weges wurde es ziemlich frisch und ich merkte das mir langsam die Kraft ausgeht. Also von nun an im kleinsten Gang nach oben gestrampelt und gestrampelt...und gestrampelt. Irgendwann war ich dann oben (2652 Meter, Yippiiie), auf den letzten Höhenmetern war die Straße zwar von Schnee geräumt, aber links und rechts türmte sich der Schnee. Das war auch mal ein starkes Erlebnis! Oben dann ein Kaffee gehabt und im Sonnenschein die Passhöhe genossen. Dann wollte ich noch meine Vorderbremse richten, weil die Luft zog und so meine Bremswirkung immer schlechter wurde. Hab es aber nicht hinbekommen und wusste, dass sie es einfach aushalten muss bis zum Tourende 
Auch hier waren extrem wenig Autofahrer unterwegs, dafür einige Motorradfahrer. Ich schätze 5 Autos bis zur Passhöhe und 40 Motorradfahrer, sowie 20 Rennradfahrer Die Motorradfahrer sind aber sehr rücksichtsvoll gefahren, das hat kaum gestört. MTB'ler hatte ich sonst keinen einzigen getroffen, wie überhaupt auf der gesamten Tour bislang nicht!!
Gleich zu Beginn der Abfahrt vom Gavia ging es dann durch einen komplett unbeleuchteten Tunnel, das war ziemlich gruselig. Stockdunkel, man sieht die Hand vor Augen nicht und weiß nicht ob nicht ein Stein oder Fels am Boden liegt und wo man überhaupt gerade langfährt. Hab dann aber doch geklappt und so stand meiner Asphalt-Abfahrt nix mehr im Wege! Bis auf zweimalige Tröpfeln hatte ich Glück mit dem Wetter und so gings rasant bergab. Auf ca. 1.800hm dann gibt es einen Abzweig von wo aus ein herrlicher S 1 Trail bis nach Pezzo bzw. sogar Ponte die Legno runter geht. Hier hats mich einmal hingewedelt, ging aber alles gut aus. Dann in Ponte die Legno angekommen war das Wetter wieder super und ich hatte noch Bock, also bin ich direkt weiter gefahren bis nach Vezza d'Oglio ca. 10 km weiter bergab. Auch diese Straße war sehr wenig befahren, so dass es kaum ein Problem war, dass ich auf einer normalen Straße unterwegs war.
In Vezza d'Oglio hab ich mir dann ein Hotel gesucht (La Posta Noa). Die Dusche war herrlich und die Handtücher haben geduftet wie im Paradies  Vielleicht etwas überemotional aber ich habe mich einfach bombastisch gefühlt!!
Abends wollte ich dann noch was Essen gehen, leider war in dem Ort noch totale Winterruhe und es hatte kein einziges Restaurant offen. Nachdem ich mir dann schon 3 Frustbier gekauft hatte kam ein ältere Herr zu mir, der keinerlei Deutsch oder Englisch sprach, dem ich aber mit meinen rudimentären Italienisch-Künsten erklärte , dass ich wirklich Hunger habe, woraufhin er meinte ich solle ihm folgen, er wüsste ein Restaurant für Einheimische, wo er sowieso hin wollte. Er hat dann das was er wollte auch für mich bestellt (primi piatto, secundo piatto, Beilagen). Insgesamt hatte das Essen keine 10 € gekostet. WOW!! Sehr zufrieden hab ich mir dann noch ein Bier gekauft und als Betthupferl verzehrt.

Dienstag, 6. Juni, Tag 5 - Letzer Tag (Vezza d'Oglio nach Pisogne am Iseosee): Ja, ihr habt richtig gelesen, Iseosee. Aus privaten Gründen hatte ich mich bereits am Vortag kurzerhand entschlossen, doch lieber den Iseosee anzusteuern, da mich dort Freunde empfangen wollten!
Ich hätte es mir leicht machen können und den Radweg neben der Straße erst bis Edolo und dann nach Pisogne ansteuer können. Dann wäre ich wohl in 3 Stunden am Iseosee gewesen. Ich wollte aber nochmal etwas Anstrengung und bin daher nur über Wanderwege gefahren. Es waren zahrlreiche Wanderwege, ausgeschrieben und so hatte ich die freie Wahl. Und wenn einer zu Ende war, kam gleich der nächste....So bin ich - bis auf wenige Ausnahmen - fast ausschließlich durch sehr dichte Wälder gefahren. Wunderschöne, kleine Bergdörfer bekam ich so auch zu Gesicht. Einmal jedoch wurde der Weg immer schmaler und hörte schließlich komplett auf. Ich hab mich dann entlang eines Bachlaufes durch Gestrüpp, Dornen und an alten Wildpfaden vorbei wieder nach unten gequält und war völlig zerkratzt nach meiner Irrfahrt wieder auf Kurs.
In Edolo kam ich an meinem ersten Stehklo vorbei (dass es das hier schon gibt?!?!) und musste ca. 15 Kilometer später weil ich mich verfahren hatte und auf der falschen Flussseite des Oglio war musste ich einmal entlang der Bahnschinen laufen und dann ca. 300 Meter über eine Art Autobahnzubringer (die die einzige Brücke in der Nähe war) fahren. Zum Glück gab es direkt nach der Auffahrt eine Abfahrt, so dass ich mich nicht auf der "Autobahn" (Strata Stradale 42) wieder fand 
Der Rest der Strecke ging immer munter bergauf und bergab weiterhin entlang wunderschöner kleiner Orte und vorbei am "Archeopark", einer 15.000 Jahre Alten Siedlungsstruktur der alten Alpenbewohner.
Ankunft Pisogne um ca. 15.00 Uhr und ÜBERGLÜCKLICH


----------



## oetscher (3. November 2018)

Noch ein paar Bilder:
Tag 1 und 2:

Tag 1:


Abistreich-Glückwünsche



  Los gehts!




Blich nach Ehrwald

Vorbei an Seen


Und Autostaus 

Mit wunderschöner Aussicht bei Prutz


 

Und Hübschen Mädels auf Sägewerken 



Nach Nauders 



Und bis nach Italien



Und zwar nach Mals 

 

 


 
Und geiler Pizza


----------



## oetscher (3. November 2018)

Tag 3

Frühstück muss sein!.




Dann gibts sogar die kleinste Kneipe der Welt:




Hoch ins Val Mora:


 

 

 



Und entlang großer Schneereste und steiler Wände zurück nach Bormio:


----------



## oetscher (3. November 2018)

Tag 4:

Den Gavia hoch:


 

 

 

 

 



Und wieder Runter, erst auf Asphalt:



 


 
Dann auf Trails:



 



Hier in Vezza kann man noch Stolz auf Italien sein:




Und Endspurt zum Gardasee :


 

 

 

 

Geschafft!!!!!!!!!


----------

